# Do not refreeze after thawing



## Riveritos

Hello,
I have two possibilities for this indication:
Po rozmrazení znovu nezmrazujte
or
Po rozmražení znovu nezmrazujte

Could anyone tell me what's the difference between rozmrazení and rozmražení? which phrase is correct? I find both versions on the web.


----------



## winpoj

Both are correct; there is no difference.


----------



## werrr

I dare to disagree.

“(Roz)mražení” is nonsense as there is no corresponding verb “(roz)mražit”.

*correct × incorrect*:
mráz × mráž
mrazit × mražit
mrazení × mražení
mrazírna × mražírna 
zmrznout × zmržnout
zmrzlina × zmržlina


----------



## winpoj

Well, I can't follow your line of reasoning, werrr. But the Czech Language Institute happens to agree with me: Internetová jazyková příručka – rozmrazit


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> Well, I can't follow your line of reasoning, werrr.


The reasoning is very simple – it is against the Czech morphology.



> But the Czech Language Institute happens to agree with me: Internetová jazyková příručka – rozmrazit


Your source happens to disagree with itself - see the note under the table.


> poznámky k heslu: podle jazykových příruček je příčestí trpné jen rozmrazen a podst. jm. slovesné rozmrazení, ale v praxi se užívají i podoby rozmražen a rozmražení


This is one of the infamous and highly critized changes by the Institute of the Czech Language.


----------



## winpoj

As criticized as it may be, the ÚJČ remains the highest authority on the Czech language. What other authority would you propose to follow?

As for the reasoning with "corresponding verbs", you would also have to forbid "sezení" as there is no corresponding verb "sezet" and allow only "sedění", which I believe is much lower-frequency than sezení.


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> As criticized as it may be, the ÚJČ remains the highest authority on the Czech language.


There is no official authority, and the unofficial authorities are as respectful as their reasoning. ÚJČ is disrespected for changes like this.



> What other authority would you propose to follow?


A reasonable authority is nice, but in fact, no authority is needed. All the English-speaking world lives without offical authority.



> As for the reasoning with "corresponding verbs", you would also have to forbid "sezení" as there is no corresponding verb "sezet" and allow only "sedění", which I believe is much lower-frequency than sezení.


That’s not analogous problem, Winpoj. The “d × z (× dz)” alternation is an existing feature of the Czech language with its own historical background. The “z × ž” alternation of this kind is nothing but a mistake based on false analogy with verbs like “smažit”.

 The important message for Riveritos is that only “mrazení” is generally accepted.


----------



## winpoj

Even leaving aside the question of authority or lack thereof of the ÚJČ, which may warrant a separate thread, I still cannot agree with you.

What we are dealing with here is a change of consonant between the infinitive on the one hand and the passive participle and the verbal noun on the other hand. That is something that happens with a number of Czech verbs and includes the change of "z" into "ž" in some of them, e.g.: pokazit, pokažen, pokažení.
I don't see what makes you think that zmražen/zmražení is based on a false analogy.

As for Riveritos, of course, he/she can use "rozmrazení" and will no doubt be on the safe side.


----------



## jazyk

Místa k sedění nebo k sezení? | Radio Praha


----------



## GeorgiK.Irl

Riveritos said:


> Po rozmrazení znovu nezmrazujte
> or
> Po rozmražení znovu nezmrazujte


Hi, I know I am coming a bit too late but anyway. They are both correct - just in two different languages. The first sentence: "Po rozmrazení znovu nezmrazujte." is in Slovak language and the other: "Po rozmražení znovu nezmrazujte." is in Czech language. Even though these two sentences seem to be very alike, the pronunciation of each of them is different. Pity I can't read them out loud to you. You'd hear what I mean. It's striking that nobody has been able to figure out and tell you this. Until now. Yeay! :-D


----------



## winpoj

Well, I am sorry but that is simply not true. This discussion was not about Slovak and I am not commenting on that. In Czech, we all agreed that the first version is correct. The only issue was whether "rozmražení" is also admissible.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

The (Czech) State Veterinary Service (no less!) is happy [si dovoluje] to use both forms _in the same sentence_!


> Hepy ňů jír! [] .... Zdravotní problémy může způsobit hlavně špatné zacházení s potravinami nebo surovinami. Po *rozmražení* není správné suroviny opět zamrazit, při následném *rozmrazení* se na jejich povrchu pomnoží různé mikroorganismy, například i neblaze proslulé listérie. (svscr.cz)


----------



## ilocas2

tohle je v tom odkazu z příručky, možná to tam v roce 2009 nebylo:



> poznámky k heslu: podle jazykových příruček je příčestí trpné jen rozmrazen a podst. jm. slovesné rozmrazení, ale v praxi se užívají i podoby rozmražen a rozmražení


----------



## GeorgiK.Irl

winpoj said:


> Well, I am sorry but that is simply not true. This discussion was not about Slovak and I am not commenting on that. In Czech, we all agreed that the first version is correct. The only issue was whether "rozmražení" is also admissible.



Read the original enquiry, please, and don't feed us porkies. "Riveritos" clearly stated that he/she's found the two possibilities on the web and was asking what the difference was and which one was correct. Nothing else. I answered correctly, to the best of my language skill and understanding. (Please, do research my answer before you start saying it's not true!) Who "you all" are and what "you all" agreed or decided on is none of my concern. I didn't even read the thread. I was merely answering the original question.
Having said that, I am not claiming that there is only one answer to it. We would have to know where exactly on the web it was found. ;-)


----------

